# Demon Flex Force X D30 Body Armor



## sleev-les

After this last hit I decided to pick up something that has a little more protection than just a spine protector. I picked up this:

Demon Snow Flex-Force X D30 Top Body Armor | Dogfunk.com

My info for sizing purposes:

5'11"
220lbs
44" chest
I bought a size large

I haven't ridden with it yet, but I have tried it on and so far this seems legit. Range of motion is maintained, and the protections seems very adequate for falls. I particularly got it because my hit was to the ribs 3 weeks ago and I'm still healing. This fits well under a baggy jacket, but you can see the shoulder pads a bit since they are the most bulky part of the armor. Not sure how picky you are, but this wasn't a big deal to me. Overall this seems like it will do well when taking a hit. It protects your spine, shoulders, elbows and ribs. You can also get a chest plate separately, but I did not purchase that piece. The armor is not thick enough to be a base layer so keep that in mind as well. With the large I can still get something under it. So if you are looking for a decent armor setup, check it out.


----------



## 2hipp4u

I sweat my ass off in this:
Demon Snow Shield Vest - Men's | Dogfunk.com

I would think yours would be worse.


----------



## sleev-les

Its actually not that bad.. The armor points are the only solid areas. The rest is a thinner material that breaths pretty well. Just walking down the hallway when I tried it on, I could feel the breeze through most points that did not have the armor.


----------



## trapper

I bought the Flex Force D3O shorts this year and I won't ride without them again. They literally save your ass and increase your ride time. That D3O is the shit.


----------



## poutanen

I've got the flex force pro upper and don't ride a day without it on... Would love to try the D3O padded stuff! I've got a 42" chest and the large fits me well. If it feels a little snug now it'll loosen up with time.

Just a heads up: take the armour out and wash it regularly, I'd say every five days on snow is about right... otherwise it STINKS!!!


----------



## sleev-les

poutanen said:


> I've got the flex force pro upper and don't ride a day without it on... Would love to try the D3O padded stuff! I've got a 42" chest and the large fits me well. If it feels a little snug now it'll loosen up with time.
> 
> Just a heads up: take the armour out and wash it regularly, I'd say every five days on snow is about right... otherwise it STINKS!!!


It doesn't look like all the armor comes out. Just looks like the back pieces do. I'd assume its safe to wash anyway.. Hopefully lol


----------



## trapper

sleev-les said:


> It doesn't look like all the armor comes out. Just looks like the back pieces do. I'd assume its safe to wash anyway.. Hopefully lol


Delicate cycle, hang dry.


----------

